# Cane toad and Rococo toad comparisons



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey guys, I know its useless asking to identify a species without decent pics but I was wondering if anyone could give me a rough comparison between the two above species. I bought my two girls as cane toads but recently one of them shed her skin. The colour that resulted and the markings on her back and legs looked EXACTLY like this pic of a Rococo toad and its got me thinking that maybe thats what mine are?









I seriously could have taken that picture myself!! I've always that mine were a strange colour for cane toads with them being more of a browny colour. whereas mine are olive green and black with white markings like the one above. A combination of crazy, photoshy toads and a crap camera does not make for a good pic but heres a few of my toads.


































Im after a comparison of the two species eg. Head size compared to body size, toxin gland size, eye crests etc. Help please - i'm VERY curious... : victory:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*rococo toad*

hi it looks like you have a cane toad.
the difference between the two toads is that a rococo toad has poisen glands on its front and rear legs and they also have a very noticible reddish coloured ridge on there heads.
the poisen glands are very easy to notice.
the cane toad only has poisen glands on the side of the head.
i actually have a pair of very large rococos for sale at the minute.
if you check the pictures it might help you with your toad.
hope this helps.
if you need me to send a pic of a rococo i can do.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*rococo toad*

also the rococo toads tends to be larger i find.
especially when it comes to being fatter they are huge.
my female weighs in at 1kg/ 8inch vent to snout.
the male 500g/ 7 and a half inch vent to snout.
just wish somebody would buy them hint hint lol.


----------

